

How Facebook’s Winning The War Against Yahoo, Patent By Patent - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/04/yahoo-vs-facebook/

======
chaosprophet
It is very disheartening to see that something like privacy settings have not
exempted from this 'lets patent everything we can get our hands On' mentality.
Sure these patents may be used today only for defence but in the future when
Facebook in Yahoo's shoes, who is to say they wont try to sue their
competitors out of the market?

------
Camillo
I could comment on how this reads more like a paean than as news reporting,
but no. I can't get over the fact that Facebook has a patent on selecting a
region of an image and associating information with it. I think I'll just go
home now.

------
sek
We will see more of these articles, a lot of people have stock in Facebook and
this lawsuit directly affects the price. There will be a big PR fight for a
high IPO valuation.

